# light green pee



## tiabia0 (Feb 9, 2008)

I just noticed there's a little bit of really light green pee in one of my rabbits cages..

What does that mean??!?


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 9, 2008)

Rabbit urine can change colors easily. Anything they eat can affect the color. I've seen the urine go from colorless to all shades of yellow, red, orange, rust and even a greenish. Have you fed the rabbit anything different in the last few days? A new vege? a different fruit? Changed pellets? A new treat?


----------



## Marietta (Feb 9, 2008)

Are you sure it's pee and not green dropssprinkled at the floor when your bun eats his veggies? Mine does it sometimes when he gulps down big quantities, tiny smashed pieces and a couple of green drops fall by his bowl.

Marietta


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Marietta wrote: *


> Are you sure it's pee and not green dropssprinkled at the floor when your bun eats his veggies? Mine does it sometimes when he gulps down big quantities, tiny smashed pieces and a couple of green drops fall by his bowl.
> 
> Marietta



I didn't think of that! I gave her some romaine this morning that was pretty wet and set it in the spot that ended up being green. Pheeew! 

Thanks for responding everyone!!


----------

